# Finding relatives ....



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

I am a newcomer to this forum and an ex-expat having lived in Bangkok some years ago. I recently discovered that I have a first cousin who has apparently lived in Thailand for the last 20 years. I could have passed him in the street - small world! Anyway, I am trying to find him but have scant details. I am therefore wondering if this forum can help me track him down. This may be against policy (privacy and all that) so I am providing no details until I am 'cleared' to go ahead.
If this forum cannot help I would be grateful for any pointers that would help me find/contact my cousin. Please advise.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

We recently had a girl on the Dubai forum looking for her dad, she posted his name and someone knew the company he worked at so go ahead and post his name you never know!
Have you tried Facebook?


----------



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you - I will give it a try. My first cousin's name is Keith POTTER and he is over 60 years old and from the UK - the Midlands. His wif'es name is 'Apple' (?) with a daughter Marion who is probably under 20. Those are the only details I know. If anyone knows him, or of him, please contact me. Thank you.


----------



## thepole (Jan 18, 2011)

*hello*



chopendoz said:


> Thank you - I will give it a try. My first cousin's name is Keith POTTER and he is over 60 years old and from the UK - the Midlands. His wif'es name is 'Apple' (?) with a daughter Marion who is probably under 20. Those are the only details I know. If anyone knows him, or of him, please contact me. Thank you.


hello, i have also been looking for keith, he is my moms cousin we also lived in kings norton . the last i heard he was in chiang mai in the north and had opened a resturant with his wife apple, called apples resturant that also had bands playing. it was in the night bazaar area. his daughter i think is named after my mom marion. regards


----------



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

.. we are probably related !


----------



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

If he is my first cousin and your mother is his cousin ... we are probably cousins


----------



## thepole (Jan 18, 2011)

chopendoz said:


> .. we are probably related !


 i think we must be ,who is your mom and dad. keiths dad was bert potter, and his brother was carl. his mom died a long time ago when i was little. are you from berts side of the family or his moms, cant remember her name,


----------



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

thepole said:


> i think we must be ,who is your mom and dad. keiths dad was bert potter, and his brother was carl. his mom died a long time ago when i was little. are you from berts side of the family or his moms, cant remember her name,


I am from Bert's side of the family. My father was his brother Archibald so Bert was my uncle. I would like to contact you directly but this forum restricys me from telling you my email address. Suffice it to day my user name is 'chopendoz', my ISP is 'Netspace', it is a 'net' (as opposed to a 'com') and the country code is 'au'.
That should give you my address. Hope to hear from you.
PS, I am also interested in Carl. Regards


----------



## thepole (Jan 18, 2011)

chopendoz said:


> I am from Bert's side of the family. My father was his brother Archibald so Bert was my uncle. I would like to contact you directly but this forum restricys me from telling you my email address. Suffice it to day my user name is 'chopendoz', my ISP is 'Netspace', it is a 'net' (as opposed to a 'com') and the country code is 'au'.
> That should give you my address. Hope to hear from you.
> PS, I am also interested in Carl. Regards


hi there, did you happen to visit my aunt in bidford on avon last year i know her cousin bobby called on them they were suprised and i think roger her husband reconised him straight away. carls wife died some years ago but i cant remember her name or when, didnt have much to do with him, the last i saw him was at berts funeral and i cant remember when thayt was either. i am hopless with dates .


----------



## chopendoz (Oct 9, 2010)

*Cousin Bobby*



thepole said:


> hi there, did you happen to visit my aunt in bidford on avon last year i know her cousin bobby called on them they were suprised and i think roger her husband recognised him straight away.
> *That was me!*
> 
> I am trying to work out who you are - you must be the daughter/son of either Jennifer, Patricia or Marion Cartright. Are you an Eacock, Brady or Stevens?
> ...


----------



## thepole (Jan 18, 2011)

chopendoz said:


> thepole said:
> 
> 
> > hi there, did you happen to visit my aunt in bidford on avon last year i know her cousin bobby called on them they were suprised and i think roger her husband recognised him straight away.
> ...


----------

